
BritePic (add ads to photos)  - far33d
http://venturebeat.com/2007/04/02/britepic-photography-may-never-be-the-same/
======
far33d
Their video player, to me, is slightly more interesting. How difficult would
it be to create a system by which you could "annotate" video?: you could add
tags to objects in the video that could allow viewers to link to the product
page:

\- for instance, when an actor lifts a can of coke, you could click on it, go
to the coke page. \- an actor's face could go to the wiki or imdb entry. \-
might be an interesting way to take brand awareness advertising (product
placement) and make some conversions to actual purchases.

Add some options to hide/show these annotations, and maybe you could
(unobtrusively) actually make some money off of video. Anyway, enough rambling
about an unrefined idea.. just looking for feedback or thoughts or links to
existing stuff like this.

